# Starrett measuring strip



## willhime (Mar 9, 2014)

I bought Starrett's self adhesive measuring strip to put on my workbench's surface for quick, general measuring. I want to inlay it, then cover with a durable protective coat. Does epoxy break, or is too brittle for this idea ? I'm very rough with the surface (screwing panels down into it after getting fed up with trying to clamp them, Pounding away on it, etc. ). I don't mind doing this to the surface since it's my 'junker' assembly bench. I'm trying to avoid pressing it down, non inlayed. Thanks in advance for any tips or ideas.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

will, look into bar top finishes.


----------



## Cwmcintyre (Nov 30, 2014)

I second Yonak's thought. I would think you could also router a 1/8" deep dado into the work surface, lay the tape down into it and then use an irrigating syringe to slowly fill it with poly. The poly should self-level and give you a pretty durable cover. Might look kind of cool, too. Good lick!


----------

